# Canadian attacked on St. Lucia beach



## dreamin (Nov 23, 2012)

I travelled to St. Lucia in February and never once felt unsafe.  It is always tragic when something like this happens to an innocent person enjoying their vacation.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/prince-edward-island/story/2012/11/21/pei-man-died-st-lucia-584.html


----------



## siesta (Nov 26, 2012)

IMO, its good to read that St Lucia retains the death penalty in cases of murder(mandatory sentence). Obviously any murder is horrendous, but when it happens to someone who cannot even stand a fighting chance to defend themselves, like a child or an elderly person of this age, it makes the act even more despicable... If thats even possible. Very sad to hear this.


----------



## Weimaraner (Nov 26, 2012)

Just read a suspect has been arrested and he had the victim's camera in his possession. It's one thing to steal someone's camera or money but to take their life too is just so senseless. I feel terrible for his family.


----------



## taffy19 (Nov 26, 2012)

How awful.  Mexico has the bad name at the moment but it can happen anywhere and even close to home.


----------

